# Is it possible to train a puppy well without doing puppy classes?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sure it is possible. I do recommend a good class, though (avoid PetSmart...) not just for the socialization but because the dogs learn to work with you through the distractions of other dogs and people being near. And, it's FUN.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

classes are a great way to socialize and get them learning to pay attention to your commands among distracting things.... and like PG said, they can be very fun and a great way to bond with your puppy  some petsmart classes are great, others are terrible. if there aren't many other training options near you, i would go to the petsmart and watch a couple classes and find an instructor who actually sounds like he/she knows what they're talking about.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Congratulations on your new pup. Two pups are twice the fun of one...LOL! They will play bite with one another so it will take some of the pressure off of you. Two of my dogs are only 4 mo apart in age and they played very well together. 

I read a lot so I do my own training, the pups and I have learned together. I think that my dogs are well behaved, relatively speaking of course, since my 3 goldens are 2 yrs old and younger, and they are w-a-y better behaved than some dogs that I know of that have been to classes but didn't have the day-to-day training that I feel is more important. Good luck and can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Cathy - just wanted to say i love your signature banner!! too cute


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I wouldn't say "avoid Petsmart" but I would suggest asking questions. Our puppy class was taught by the regional trainer and she was wonderful. Our intermediate class isn't quite as good. The teacher is less experienced and the class is a bit more disorganized. I'm still getting something out of it though. I would recommend the classes at the Petsmart near me. The good thing is you can observe a class pretty much any time. See if it's something you like.

BTW, the socialization part of the class could actually help with the play biting.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I never took my 1st golden to an obedience class. However, with Miss Nikki we went to beginning and intermediate obedience. It was wonderful! We really bonded and I got some good training!

Not sure who runs a good class? Ask around -- your vet or someone from your animal shelter most certainly can recommend a good trainer/class.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> Cathy - just wanted to say i love your signature banner!! too cute


Thanks...:wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

As others have said it it very possible but you really miss out on a great chance to work with you dog and for him to be well socialized. I think the puppy classed make you work harder than you would work yourself. Fear of embarassment is a great motivator.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure you can -there are great books and DVD's on the market now
But, I must say I've met some great people and great dogs in dog classes over the years!! There is something about meeting weekly that is a great motivator....it is really easy to let the prime socialization and learning period slip away.......


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it is possible to have a well trained dog without puppy classes. When we first got Bailey we went to training and socialization classes, but we didn't know the first thing about training, so it was very helpful. After we got Bentley we stopped going to classes and I used all the valuable things I learned on Bentley. Bentley is actually more well behaved than Bailey is, go figure.. lol.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have never had a problem without one, but I socialize extensively and have had a lot of dog experience. I think puppy classes are WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I would have to agree with everyone else... classes aren't necessary, but they can be great!! Personally, I've never done a "puppy socialization" class. Jersey and I jumped right into a beginner obedience class, since that was of much greater concern to me. I figured he got plenty of socialization between my roommate's dog and others that we would visit, as well as the dog park once he was old enough. A more focused obedience class, in my eyes, teaches a different aspect of socialization..... the dog learns that seeing another dog is NOT always a green light to play and that he must focus on me and follow my cues, regardless of what he would rather be doing. Whatever you choose, good luck with your pups!! You're far braver than me, but I'm sure you'll have a blast with them!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We're just finishing a 5-week puppy class, and I'm so glad we did. Really the obedience training was just a small part of what we learned. For us, what was most valuable was having an expert give us advice and show us how to handle Brady. For example, Brady is still pretty bad about jumping, mouthing, and pulling on his leash. We got to class early and one of the instructors spent 10 minutes teaching us how to deal with each issue. Those 10 minutes were worth the price of the class! There is nothing like seeing someone handle your puppy in such a way that he starts to behave nearly instantly. I barely recognized my own dog he was acting so good! And tonight we are using those techniques and guess what--they're working! I just don't think we could've gotten that experience from books or videos.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

IMO, no, you can't train a dog as well w/o classes, simply because the dog misses out on A. socialization opportunities and B. the chance to learn to work and focus around distractions. Without learning those things, the dog isn't as well trained in my opinion.

Clients often find that the dog works great at home for private training, but then struggles when they leave the house.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We found the petsmart training classes to be fine - well worth the money. It was good to have another's view on how/what he was doing, etc. The socialization was great. It was good bonding time and something we all looked forward too. The key to it all is consistency! (Everyone in the house needs to use the same terms for things. You need to practice.)


----------

